# My SarmsSearch OSTA SARM PCT journal!!!



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 13, 2010)

Took my first dose of SS Osta today because it takes about a week to kick in: 12.5mg

Tastes like burnt cement glue ROFL. I started osta now so that once PCT starts it will be fully kicked in and 0 gains should be lost as Osta is a non suppressive anabolic research chemical!

Will increase dose to 15mg ED once I get a better oral syringe!
Still on Epi strong at 75mg per day until next week.
I am at end of cycle, hardening up!
Running 500iu HCG EOD until I run out, then I start my SERMs clomid/nolva

My PCT:
Nolva-20/20/20/20
clomid-50/50/50/50
Forma Stanzol- 60/60/60/60/60/60/60/60
Sustain alpha transdermal- 5 pumps ED 5 days on and 2 days off until empty
Toco8- 1 sccop ED until empty
EndoAmp- .5 scoop 2x day until empty
TCF-1- max dose ED 14 days on 14 days off and repeat
PhytoSerms 347- dose TBD until empy
Osta SARM-15/15/15/15/15/15
SARM S4- 0/0/0/0/0/0/50/50/50/50/50/50/50/50


That above is what you call an extensive PCT with all bases covered geared towards full recovery and continuous gains!

This is my log!
Care to follow?

please enjoy !


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 14, 2010)

Second Osta dose today 12.5mg.
Joints feel slightly better (I am on letro for gyno reduct).


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 17, 2010)

On day 5 of osta at 12.5mg per day.
Start full on onslaught PCT this weekend!!!
I feel a bit fuller on osta, even though I am still on epi 105mg per day.
Took 4th 2.5mg letro dose today so you know my joints have been SHIT!
I do believe the osta has been saving the joints so far and it should get better!!
Abs are coming back by the day with no change in diet!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

Update:
Weight is holding
Muscle harder still
Fat coming off with ease daily
Vascularity high
Libido high

I am sick now during PCT and that sucks ass, so i am taking 2 days off from gym..


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 25, 2010)

Update:
Feeling much better
Muscles hard
Joints good
Fat cutting
Woke up with morning wood that lasted 30mins-- good sign in PCT

Adding IGF LR3 in tomorrow!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, I have not yet been able to add in forma stanzol or phytoserms yet.. Maybe next week I hope.
BUTTTTTT, that being said, I am 7 days in PCT and I feel fully recovered.
My balls are large and in charge.
My penis is always having good blood flow.
I get too much night and morning wood..
My energy is high and workouts are killer!
Vascularity is off the charts.
Muscles are hard and full like I am on a hormone. I look at my arms all day LMAO...
SLeep is great and joints doing 10x better!!!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Today is day 9 of PCT*


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 1, 2010)

WooooHoooo.. Great back day during PCT!! I must say it was a jolly time!
Pumps and muscle hardness great all day.
Osta keeps the fat off, literally.
You would think you would get pretty sore during PCT... NOT THIS GUY...
Here is my back lift during PCT:

BB rows:
135x10
185x10
225x10
275x9

T-bar rows (no straps):
180x10
225x10
270x5

Lat Pulls:
205x10
235x10
250x8
Good lat pulls, alll of them were below chin and no spotter

Shrugs BB:
315x10
405x5
405x4

Underhand 8 inch lat pulls:
205x10
220x8


Libido is like I am on testosterone.. NO Joke...
Vascularity is super high.
Mood is great.



__________________


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 1, 2010)

IGF added in tomorrow.. I hope..


----------



## davegmb (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you deadlift? lifts look strong, good going.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Do you deadlift? lifts look strong, good going.



Deadlifted yesterday.

Deads:
135x10
225x10
315x10
385x4
445x1

Close grip bench:
145x10
195x7
215x4

DB curls:
50x8
55x7
60x6

Dips:
BWx10
55x10
85x10
100x6

Hammer curls:
45x10
50x8
55x7

Triceps rope pushdown:
100x10
110x10
120x10


As you can see, PCT is doing well with osta and all my goodies!


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Dec 4, 2010)

I bet that pct cost more then you gear jeez 

I'll be watching


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 5, 2010)

Whatsaroid? said:


> I bet that pct cost more then you gear jeez
> 
> I'll be watching



I didnt pay for most of it hehe


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 6, 2010)

I swear by Osta.. 
Fat comes off too damn easy on this shit..
25mg is a goooood dose per day.
You could compare the results of osta to deca, without the bloat


----------

